# Sponsoring a maid on a Sharjah visa



## furryboots

I'm hoping someone here has first hand experience of this.

Although I live in Dubai, I work in Sharjah and therefore have a Sharjah visa.
My current maid is unfortunately having to leave us in April but we have managed to arrange a replacement.

Instead of the widely accepted AED5k that would be paid for sponsorship in Dubai, I am being told by colleagues that I will be required to pay the equivalent of the maid's annual salary (as per the labour contract) to the Sharjah authorities for sponsorship. 
I've agreed a rate of AED2,500 per month with our new maid so, on that basis, I would be handing over AED30k to Sharjah immigration for the privilege of sponsoring her.
I could of course, 'fudge' the labour contract but even with the minimum wage it is likely to cost in the region of AED15k, assuming the foregoing is fact, of course. 

This seems extremely excessive and I haven't read anything online to confirm this.
However since it costs more to get an alcohol NOC from Sharjah than it costs to get the licence in Dubai, it would probably be par for the course.


----------



## CDN2012

Although i can't confirm this, you might be able to get a maid through Dubai if you show a rental agreement for your flat/villa that shows you live in Dubai with the Dubai authorities.
Might be worth a try as Sharjah can be one big headache to get anything done.


----------



## md000

You know...I read this too (I have a Sharjah visa) and was like... wow. Then, I went to the typists next to immigration department in Sharjah. Yeah, we are reading it wrong. 

I didn't complete my maid application because of some personal issues, but the typist said it would cost about 5K AED/year to make it happen. 

Don't stress over it and go to the TYPISTS next to immigration in Sharjah.

As for the comment about showing your rental agreement - this is absolutely INCORRECT. If you have a Sharjah visa, you have to go through Sharjah immigration. If you have a RAK visa, you have to go through RAK. As the immigration authority not so politely told me: "consider each emirate to be different countries".

-md000/Mike


----------



## furryboots

md000 said:


> You know...I read this too (I have a Sharjah visa) and was like... wow. Then, I went to the typists next to immigration department in Sharjah. Yeah, we are reading it wrong.
> 
> I didn't complete my maid application because of some personal issues, but the typist said it would cost about 5K AED/year to make it happen.
> 
> Don't stress over it and go to the TYPISTS next to immigration in Sharjah.
> 
> As for the comment about showing your rental agreement - this is absolutely INCORRECT. If you have a Sharjah visa, you have to go through Sharjah immigration. If you have a RAK visa, you have to go through RAK. As the immigration authority not so politely told me: "consider each emirate to be different countries".
> 
> -md000/Mike


Thanks Mike,

That's a little more encouraging.

Where about is the Immigration dept? I think I'll pay them a visit next week.


----------



## md000

furryboots said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> That's a little more encouraging.
> 
> Where about is the Immigration dept? I think I'll pay them a visit next week.



The Immigration department is south of King Faisal Street (take SZR to Sharjah, exit on King Faisal Street, then turn right when you see the big mosque. Go one major block and it is on the corner - turn left and then an immediate right into the district).

Trust me - DONT go to immigration. go to one of the many typists around there. Immigration will only delay you - Typists know the deal.

-md000/Mike


----------



## furryboots

md000 said:


> You know...I read this too (I have a Sharjah visa) and was like... wow. Then, I went to the typists next to immigration department in Sharjah. Yeah, we are reading it wrong.
> 
> I didn't complete my maid application because of some personal issues, but the typist said it would cost about 5K AED/year to make it happen.
> 
> Don't stress over it and go to the TYPISTS next to immigration in Sharjah.
> 
> As for the comment about showing your rental agreement - this is absolutely INCORRECT. If you have a Sharjah visa, you have to go through Sharjah immigration. If you have a RAK visa, you have to go through RAK. As the immigration authority not so politely told me: "consider each emirate to be different countries".
> 
> -md000/Mike


Thought I ought to update you on this one.

I took Mike's advice and went to a typist next to the Sharjah Immigration and it turns out that it is *TRUE*. To sponsor a maid on a Sharjah visa will cost the equivalent of her annual salary. Of course, it would be only prudent to be economical with the truth but given that (I was told) the minimum monthly salary which you could declare is AED700, it's going to cost at least AED8,400 per year whereas in Dubai it is in the region of AED5,200.....
I already knew that if Sharjah isn't the a**hole of the world it is its nearby neighbour and it hasn't gone up in my estimation. How can they justify such a large difference? 

Another thing I discovered is that if your maid is Indian (like mine) there is a refundable deposit of AED9,200 to be made to the Indian Consulate and this applies irrespective of the Emirate. I was told this on the phone by the very said Consulate and it was verified at the typists.

I think I might just get a mate to sponsor her on his Dubai visa and I can take care of the financials.


----------



## md000

furryboots said:


> Thought I ought to update you on this one.
> I already knew that if Sharjah isn't the a**hole of the world it is its nearby neighbour and it hasn't gone up in my estimation. How can they justify such a large difference?


Now now...don't be so impolite, as you are a guest in this country. As for the large difference, Dubai has its quirks too.



furryboots said:


> Another thing I discovered is that if your maid is Indian (like mine) there is a refundable deposit of AED9,200 to be made to the Indian Consulate and this applies irrespective of the Emirate. I was told this on the phone by the very said Consulate and it was verified at the typists.


Yes. And the Philippines is starting something similar - expect more countries to do the same. Reason: So the employer doesn't abandon the maid/nanny on the side of the road with no ticket home...causing the Indian embassy to have to foot the bill to get them back home.



furryboots said:


> I think I might just get a mate to sponsor her on his Dubai visa and I can take care of the financials.


Don't get caught (or turned in by your maid). You could be 1) penalized up to 100,000 AED; 2) a hefty stint in the jail not of your choice; and 3) deported after released. gulfnews : Maid in Dubai: Domestic danger I wouldn't even risk it ....for what...a couple thousand AED a year. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## salkad

hi furryboots, did you mange to sort this one? we're in a similar predicament, and I was out at immigration today and was also advised of the yearly salary as an annual fee (not even a refundable deposit!). Our maid is also Filipini and goes home every year, and there is a requirement by the Phillipines OFDW (Office for Domestic Workers) for the contract to show the salary to be above their minimum of 1400. We pay our nanny 1500 so that comes to 18K as an annual fee! How did you overcome? Appreciate your experience with this!


----------



## furryboots

salkad said:


> hi furryboots, did you mange to sort this one? we're in a similar predicament, and I was out at immigration today and was also advised of the yearly salary as an annual fee (not even a refundable deposit!). Our maid is also Filipini and goes home every year, and there is a requirement by the Phillipines OFDW (Office for Domestic Workers) for the contract to show the salary to be above their minimum of 1400. We pay our nanny 1500 so that comes to 18K as an annual fee! How did you overcome? Appreciate your experience with this!


I didn't complete the process as my maid had to return to India for personal reasons but I am now sponsoring another maid.
In any case I am not going to declare the true monthly salary figure and the (local) PRO at my firm confirmed that you will get away with any sum of around AED500/month upwards. I was concerned that they would pull me up as they must surely know what the minimum wage is as set by the various Embassies. It seems that the Sharjah authorities are happy to take whatever they can get and don't question the amounts. It's almost as if they recognise that the 12 x monthly salary requirement is ridiculous, which of course it is.

Best of luck.


----------



## mansia

furryboots said:


> I didn't complete the process as my maid had to return to India for personal reasons but I am now sponsoring another maid.
> In any case I am not going to declare the true monthly salary figure and the (local) PRO at my firm confirmed that you will get away with any sum of around AED500/month upwards. I was concerned that they would pull me up as they must surely know what the minimum wage is as set by the various Embassies. It seems that the Sharjah authorities are happy to take whatever they can get and don't question the amounts. It's almost as if they recognise that the 12 x monthly salary requirement is ridiculous, which of course it is.
> 
> Best of luck.


:clap2:hello ,
have been reading your discussions on sponsoring maid in sharjah
well have just joined the forum, my question to furryboots , since I am an Indian residing in Dubai but working in sharjah(on sharjah visa) can i sponsor an Indian maid (coz i had come across few people saying that the rule in sharjah immigration is that to sponsor a housemaid the sponsorer and housemaid should not be of the same nationalities). Is this true?
secondly, could you sponsor the maid of Indian origin (under refernce above) and what was the cost involved ?


----------



## furryboots

mansia said:


> :clap2:hello ,
> have been reading your discussions on sponsoring maid in sharjah
> well have just joined the forum, my question to furryboots , since I am an Indian residing in Dubai but working in sharjah(on sharjah visa) can i sponsor an Indian maid (coz i had come across few people saying that the rule in sharjah immigration is that to sponsor a housemaid the sponsorer and housemaid should not be of the same nationalities). Is this true?
> secondly, could you sponsor the maid of Indian origin (under refernce above) and what was the cost involved ?


I haven't heard of the same nationality rule but sponsoring an Indian maid is a major pain in the ass due to the requirements set by The Indian Consulate.

I did sponsor an Indian maid and due to the aforementioned requirements it was a more expensive process than I imagined. It will cost about AED1,000 to get all the attestations done, you need to deposit AED9,200 with The Indian Consulate (refundable if you adhere to the terms and conditions) and then there is the annual visa cost which, in Sharjah, is meant to be equivalent to the maid's annual salary. Needless to say I was extremely economical with the truth on this one. 

Best of luck, you'll need it.


----------



## mansia

furryboots said:


> I haven't heard of the same nationality rule but sponsoring an Indian maid is a major pain in the ass due to the requirements set by The Indian Consulate.
> 
> I did sponsor an Indian maid and due to the aforementioned requirements it was a more expensive process than I imagined. It will cost about AED1,000 to get all the attestations done, you need to deposit AED9,200 with The Indian Consulate (refundable if you adhere to the terms and conditions) and then there is the annual visa cost which, in Sharjah, is meant to be equivalent to the maid's annual salary. Needless to say I was extremely economical with the truth on this one.
> 
> Best of luck, you'll need it.


thanks for the info. I heard of the long process of the Indian Consulate, were u required to give any attested papers from the Consulate to Sharjah immigration for getting the residence visa stamp on maids passport(copy of attested employment contract etc), or for on her final cancellation do u need to submit any of Consulate papers to Immigration?


----------



## Aseel Alasadi

Hi everyone I am new here and was wondering how and what is the process of finding a helper/ live in maid.... I am struggling with three kids and appreciate any information please.


----------



## azfarshahid

salkad said:


> hi furryboots, did you mange to sort this one? we're in a similar predicament, and I was out at immigration today and was also advised of the yearly salary as an annual fee (not even a refundable deposit!). Our maid is also Filipini and goes home every year, and there is a requirement by the Phillipines OFDW (Office for Domestic Workers) for the contract to show the salary to be above their minimum of 1400. We pay our nanny 1500 so that comes to 18K as an annual fee! How did you overcome? Appreciate your experience with this!



salkad, I am having same issue. I have Filipino maid. i am getting her a RAK visa but will be getting AED 600 written on her employment contract. The challenge is the for her to visit home, I need OEC which like you said need minimum shown at AED 1500. Really struggilng to figure out what to do. Did you manage to sort out your problem?
In Dubai they dont check and issue new Employment Contract and you mention whatever salary you want to put in there. I dont know if RAK will be kind enough to do the same. Any idea?


----------



## philsheil

*Sharjah Maid's Vissa*

here is a complete guide with map for getting a minds visa. I wrote it for myself since every year I would have to go through the whole process.

Getting a Maids Visa (CASH ONLY) by Phil Sheil

First Off this will likely take several trips. Don’t get frustrated just roll with it
Probably will take a few hours for typing.
There is a coffee place in the Ministry that has decent cappuccino
Take a Charger and Lap top, phone and pen and paper. (stuff to do while you wait)

The Process 

Stage 1 Typing
First Nadeem went and got stuff done With Angelee Nat Card ID I think
Next time go to typing near Immigration. They know what they are doing for this Cost 5500. (ask Nadeem next time)
Took passports and Id Cards and 6 photos of Angi to Typing place. 

Get sticker on Maid’s passport 
(get from typing cost 13AED) 
Keep Sticker Receipt Safe Very important





need to go to Immigration with the following docs (take 10 coins for parking)
Docs
Maids PP, Maids PP copy, Maids Visa Copy, My PP, My PP Copy
My Visa Copy, Rental Agreement converted to Ejari (need to call office and pay landlord office 200 AED)
Copy of DEWA Bill,



Stage 2 Submission of Documents

General Directorate of Residency and Foreiners Affairs (tomtom “ministry of Interior directorate”)
Opens at 7.30
Location. Right Next to Mahatta Museum and kitty corner from Central Bank of the UAE
On corner of Al Estiqlal and King Abdul Aziz St
Drive from Dubai over Nat Paints bridge. Move over to right and take exit. Over bridge to sharjah.






Park around back in paid parking
Enter rear of building and go to first building left side (residencies)
Go Counter 5 (They check you have all the docs an give you a stamped form)

Take All Docs to building 5. Line up and pay (2030) (CASH ONLY)
I am suspecting that there is a carry over from the previous day interms of ticket numbers. I can imagine that all these ppl got here before me this am. I was here at 830

Stage 3
Having left the Maid’s PP with sticker on you now wait for call a few days later to go pick it up
From where? 
It very cool… they send you an sms telling you to go pick up the pp at the main post office. I sent Angelee with Nadeem and the sticker and they got it easily.


----------



## Sikandar786

Dear Mr Philsheil,

How much salary did you mention in her contract. Which nationality is you maid. How much does it cost to hire a maid in Sharjah.


----------

